# Elite Foam Lance + Autosmart Actimousse



## Automake (Dec 2, 2008)

I purchased 25 litres of Autosmarts Actimousse for my Elite foam lance. I had been using Elite's self branded snow foam for a while but just could not get on with it as i required something with a little more cleaning power.

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/Smartfoam.html

My Rep sold me the Actimousse for a cash price (under £40.00 !)
I chose this product because i do alot of forecourt cleaning for a local car dealer, re-cleans and quick washes, so i needed a non caustic foam, powerful yet gentle which also contains a wax which leaves the cars shining.

I filled the foam lance with about 200ml of Actimousse and topped it up with 800ml of warm water, the machine i used was a Karcher HDS 601 eco set to 40*C. i then adjusted the lance mixer tap untill i was getting thick white foam.. to achieve this i had to wind the tap all the way clockwise.

I pre - sprayed the "test" vehicle whch was a well used black Smart car :

Wheels, Sills, bumpers and door shuts with TFR (8:1)
Then brushed the wheels.

The foam was then applied, starting with the lower area of the car including the wheels and arches , i worked fast to cover the entire car whch used only 1/3 of the 1 litre lance bottle.

Well, after about 5 mins i rinced the car using hot water and the high pressure lance, i started at the highest point of the car and worked down to the sills and wheels, straight away i could see the water beading off the paintwork and very clean bodywork! the foam had worked a treat and i didnt even get my hands wet.

I would say that using Actimousse this way cleaned the car so good that it didnt even require hand washing, i must just say that there was still a little surface traffic film which showed up on the drying towel, but if i use this system as a pre wash.. it works really great and is very cost effective.

Some people have said in the past that the Autosmart foams remove the LSP, well all i can say is this... the paintwork on the smart car still felt silky, the external plastics still looked good.

It is so important to me that i use a foam which is powerful yet gentle, the last thing i would want to do is strip the wax from the cars on the forecourt! thats a huge amount of work to put right !

Anyone else had good results using this product?


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Was speaking to the local Autosmart rep on Sunday and he was recommending the Actimousse.

Said it was better than the Dura Foam


----------



## Automake (Dec 2, 2008)

Never used the Dura Foam Jerry, all i know is that the Actimousse has "livery enhancers" which is safe on painwork and wont damage vinyl lettering or sign writing.. try and squeeze a sample out of your Rep!

Cheers


----------



## callum2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

where can this be puchassed ??? i really want some :wave:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

callum2000 said:


> where can this be puchassed ??? i really want some :wave:


your local autosmart rep


----------



## callum2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

does nobody online sell this product ??? it looks good


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

callum2000 said:


> does nobody online sell this product ??? it looks good


as said above, speak to your local autosmart rep (check the autosmart section on here for how to contact them), they can come to you and 5litres of actimousse only costs about £5. ordering online will be much more expensive..


----------



## callum2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

ok cheers im a newbie on here where will i find them on here


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

callum2000 said:


> ok cheers im a newbie on here where will i find them on here


in the manufacturers section on the forum home page


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

callum2000 said:


> ok cheers im a newbie on here where will i find them on here


type in sue j iirc mate and send your postcode she will sort you out.on the members list.or suej


----------



## callum2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

cheers mate already found her and sent her a pm 

but thanks anyway


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah *****es, actimousse is where its at 

( Before I get trolled, I don't actually speak like that..)


----------



## callum2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

is it good stuff then mate ??


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

You need more than 200ml, more like 500ml (on a dirty car). The way it works is that it effectively fuzzes on the paintwork drawing dirt off the car. Due to the way it works you need enough of the active ingredients to make it effective.

200ml is enough for a light dusting, nothing more.

It is a great product. After using it on the wifes car yesterday, I wander whats the point in moving on to something stronger.


----------



## Nick1881 (Feb 1, 2010)

I just finished off my first litre of Supa Snow Foam, should I try some of this next?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Nick1881 said:


> I just finished off my first litre of Supa Snow Foam, should I try some of this next?


You only live 5 minutes away, I'm sure I could spare a little


----------



## Nick1881 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the offer dude but I'll just buy a gallon or 2 if it is well recommended, I just sent Sue a PM so hopefully I can get some.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Nick1881 said:


> Thanks for the offer dude but I'll just buy a gallon or 2 if it is well recommended, I just sent Sue a PM so hopefully I can get some.


Do you want a phone no of the local rep?


----------



## Nick1881 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes please mate.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Do you want a phone no of the local rep?


Ooohh, me too please..:wave:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

alxg said:


> Ooohh, me too please..:wave:


I take it you live in the mudlunds, all the same pm sent.


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

i spoke to the autosmart rep with a price he gave me one for the actimousse
is it ph nutural or will it strip my wax?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no foam will strip wax in one go unless its a very strong mix


----------

